# Hilfe! Steuersatz für AMS Pro 125! Wie montieren??



## Kai-Christoph (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir zu meinem Rahmen einen Race-Face Deus Steuersatz bestellt...
Heute kam das Teil und - oh Schreck - das Ding ist ja viel zu klein! 

Bestellt habe ich einen 1 1/8", der passt nicht. Scheinbar kommen in den Cube Rahmen 1,5" Steuersätze.

Blöderweise habe ich überhaupt keine Unterlagen zu meinem Rahmen geliefert bekommen. Ist das normal? Gekauft habe ich bei Neon-Rad, die behupten, dass vom Werk aus keine "Handbücher" mitgeliefert werden.
Nicht mal zum Fox-Dämpfer habe ich auch nur ein Blatt bekommen...

Der mitgelieferte FSA Orbit ist grottenhässlich und zudem kapiere ich nicht, wie man diesen montiert. Mir ist nicht klar, wo die beiden O-Ringe liegen müssen. Ausserdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich alle Teile des Steuersatzes unterbringen soll. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob ich zu viele Komponenten habe...

Kann mir einer von euch die Montage erklären?
Wenn nötig fotografiere ich das Ganze auch für euch.

Welche Steuersätze könnt ihr mir als Alternative empfehlen?

Bis denne

KC


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (23. Juni 2007)

Aloah also ma ganz langsam
Warum Anleitungen für Dämpfer und so ausliefern, wenn du das Ding eh bei nem Händler kaufst, der sich damit auskennen sollten und der dir sicherlich auch hilft.
Ausserdem, denk doch ma a bissel an die Umwelt....gibts doch schliesslich alles online

Fos Dämpfer? evtl der RP23?? --> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm

Und zum Steuersatz, ich fand den FSA am Anfang auch net hübsch aber der Aufbau hat mich überzeugt.

Schick doch ma Bilder von den Sachen wo du net weist wohin usw.
Einfach JPEG und mit Paint Pfeile hinmalen oder so.
Und 1 1/8 sollte eigentlich schon passen..... grübel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Christoph (23. Juni 2007)

So, habe heute mit Neon-Rad telefoniert.
Erst waren die Jungs da auch etwas verwirrt, konnten mir dann aber genau erklären, wie der Steuersatz zu montieren ist. 

Der mitgelieferte Orbit Z ist ein OEM-Modell speziell für Cube gefertigt, deswegen findet man darüber auch keine Informationen bei FSA auf der Seite.

Übrigens kann ich nun Neon-Rad uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen!!!  

Der Service war 1A  speziell Herr Herzog hat sich wirklich Zeit für mich genommen und mir alles wunderbar erklärt. TOP!  

1 1/8 passt nicht, das Stuerrhr des AMS Pro 125 ist schon ein bissel dicker als sonst...  

Ich häng das Bild aber trotzdem noch mal an, damit ihr seht, was mich da so erwirrt hat.  

Übrigens ist die richtige Reihenfolge (von unten nach oben):6-4-Steuerrohr-5-3-10-2-7-9.
Ein O-Ring bleibt übrig, 8 ist ein Spacer.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es, den Rest in der nächsten Woche zu montieren.

Ich denke aber mal, dass es ein wirklich schickes Cube AMS Pro 125 wird!  

Bis denne

KC


----------



## tomblume (25. Juni 2007)

konkret ist dies ein 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr in das ein innenliegender 11/8 Steuersatz eingebaut wurde. Vorteil dieser KOnstruktion ist zum einen eine erhöhte Steifigkeit, zum anderen können größere Kugeln verwendet werden.
Der Steuersatz ist auch auf der FSA-Seite zu finden (Z1.5).

Das Konzept hat übrigens Liteville als erstes verbaut. 

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Kai-Christoph (25. Juni 2007)

Auf der FSA-Seite findet man zwar einen Setuersatz der Orbit Z 1.5 heißt, der aber nicht exakt meinem entspricht... 

lg 

KC


----------



## bighitzäpfchen (2. Juli 2007)

semi integriert


----------



## chief70 (20. Dezember 2007)

Passt der Syntace SuperSpin True Integration (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1246)
auch ins AMS 125? Hat das schon mal jemand so verbaut?

Gruß
chief


----------



## chief70 (22. Dezember 2007)

keiner nen plan?


----------



## bighitzäpfchen (30. Dezember 2007)

da kommt ein semi integrierter rein!!


----------



## schlupp (31. Dezember 2007)

Also der Syntace würde auch passen.

Und noch mal zu den O-Ringen. Bei mir sind 2 Stück verbaut. Einer unten zwischen Lagerschale und Grundplatte ( so als Dichtung quasi), und einer oben zwischen Lagerschale und konischem Spacer (auch so als Dichtung quasi). Ohne diese beiden Ringe wäre jeweils so ein unschöner Spalt zwischen den Stellen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## tbird (30. April 2008)

sorry dass ich den thread nochmal hochhole. ich bin kurz davor ebenfalls einen cube ams 125 (rahmenkit) zu kaufen. 

wie war das jetzt? ein steuersatz ist mit dabei? 

wenn ja -> kann man diesen konischen, fast (oder sogar über?) 2cm hohen spacer vom FSA Orbit auch weglassen? 

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (1. Mai 2008)

hi, Steuersatz war beim Rahmenkit dabei, den konischen Spacer kannste auch durch normale Spacer ersetzen oder weglassen


----------



## tbird (1. Mai 2008)

ah schön das hört sich gut an. 

danke


----------



## Plextor (7. September 2008)

wo bekomme ich eigentlich diese O Ringe her, bei meinem Stereo ist einer gerissen :/  habe schon mal im I Net geschaut, nix zu finden.   Und hier Kleinteile FSA  Find ich den richtigen net raus   hat eventuell noch einer von Euch einen oder zwei liegen ?  Gruß Plextor


----------

